
The Grocery Industry Confronts a New Problem: Only 10% of Americans Love Cooking - sndean
https://hbr.org/2017/09/the-grocery-industry-confronts-a-new-problem-only-10-of-americans-love-cooking
======
ionised
I would add a category to the list of three types;

4) Someone who doesn't like to cook but will for the most part due to health
and cost considerations.

That basically describes me.

I've never particularly enjoyed cooking and find that cooking a good meal can
take so much time out of my day that it eats into time I would rather spend
doing something else.

However I know how bad most convenience food is and how pricey it can be
compared to throwing a few ingredients together to make a sauce or something.
I generally won't make anything that takes over 45 minutes to prepare. Over
that time and it's just shortening my day in a way I don't like.

That said, if I could afford to have someone trained cook my meals for me
every day, I absolutely would.

------
angmarsbane
I think people have less time and energy to cook than they did in the past.
Commutes are longer. Kids are in more after-school activities. More people are
taking work home with them. Something has to give.

Other factors could be the disappearance of home ec classes, the growth in
some companies offering a lot of free food as a work perk, or mandatory meal
plans in colleges (have those always been a thing? Or are they new?).

------
taxicabjesus
I find something objectionable about the vast majority of the items sold in
grocery stores. I wouldn't classify myself as someone who loves cooking, but I
like to make stuff. Recently I threw together an apple cobbler that was well-
received... It had apples, sugar, lemon juice, flour, butter, sugar and
cinnamon.

